# RFQ - Sites in North Central Indiana



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

*I received this information in request for bids, which is out of my service area. Figured I could possibly help another forum member out:*

My name is Mary Hasse and I am looking for a snow plow contractor (seasonal contract) for some of our Steak n' Shake locations in Indiana. We want to begin snow plowing at 2" inches and would also like to know the cost to drop salt in the lots (per drop/application basis). Can you please provide me pricing for my locations?

Steak n' Shake 225 - 1315 Ireland Road, South Bend, IN 46614

Steak n' Shake 226 - 5415 Grape Road, Mishawaka, IN 46545

Steak n' Shake 228 - 3250 Cassapolis Street, Elkhart, IN 46514

Steak n' Shake 236 - 5809 S Franklin Street, Michigan City, IN 46360

Steak n' Shake 247 - 4025 Elkhart Road, Goshen, IN 46526

Steak n' Shake 576 - 52965 State Road 933 North, South Bend, IN 46637

Steak n' Shake 582 - 2455 Jalynn Street, Warsaw, IN 46582

Hope to hear from you soon. Thanks so much!

Thank you,

Mary Hasse

Office Manager

Steak n' Shake Operations, Inc.

Chicago Group Market

Phone: (630) 297-4008

Fax: (630) 297-4015


----------



## snow happens (Oct 30, 2010)

Do you still need a price for store # 236?


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

snow happens;1105354 said:


> Do you still need a price for store # 236?


These are not my sites, I was just posting the info for other members to contact the listed corporate number if they were interested in serving them.


----------

